# Deceased Parent No Will Receiving Settlement



## candys516 (11 Sep 2008)

I received a call today from an attorney stating that my father is receiving the last portion of a settlement due to him and since he didn't have a will he said that I need to formally establish an estate to receive his monies that would be divided between his children.  I wanted to know can I do this myself and how?  He told me to wait until he had a date for the funds to set the estate up. I wanted to do it myself because its not a large portion of money and I didnt want to have to pay a high cost of an attorney


----------



## sam h (11 Sep 2008)

Call the probate office, they will tell you what you need to do....I think you need to be appointed "administrator of the estate".  

Did you dad not have any assets, property or money when he dies, as this would have been needed at the time unless it was a very small estate?  

If you have unresolved property from when he died, it may make more sense to at least meet with a solicitor incase you mess things up further


----------

